# Sweating interior walls in summertime



## monarch02 (Jul 22, 2011)

The interior walls and ceilings in my bathrooms are sweating. Granted living in the Midwest with the current sweltering heat wave does not help matters. We have the fan for the furnace running constant to circulate the air condition at the recommendation of some HVAC specialist. Anyone have any ideas what is going on?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Two thoughts. Excess humidity can be a result of plumbing leaks within the wall or poor ventilation. No AC? No bathroom exhaust fan? Are you on a crawl space or do you have a basement? Is this the only room with the problem?


----------

